# spixi snails - plant eaters?



## Nick16 (17 Mar 2009)

as in the title, do these guys eat plants? i have heard mixed reports about these.  :?


----------



## spikey4me (18 Mar 2009)

Hi Nick,
The only time i have heard of spixis eating plants is if they are really hungry and they are just expected to eat algae by their owners.  They have good appetites and require meat protein and veggie based foods.  If they are given enough of these to eat, then they shouldnt eat aquarium plants.   I have also heard that spixis will cross breed with columbian rams (another form of apple snail). The offspring of these will eat live plants, as Columbians will eat most aquarium plants.  So make sure you have pure spixis, feed them well and you should be ok.


----------



## Egmel (22 Mar 2009)

In my experience they do eat plants, even when well fed!  However unlike others like pond snails they only nibble little holes rather than chomping off entire leaves.


----------

